# Nighty nite! Another great season with the ole HS55. Till next winter :-)



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, looks like that thing is in nearlY new condition. Nice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

nice.


----------



## kevinvo (May 10, 2017)

I had a chance to buy an hs55 in like new condition for $275 deliver, but turned it down. I've regretted!!


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Yea I paid $250 delivered and now going on 4 years of New England winters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

:goodjob: Looks great, ready for another year!


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

I bought a HS 55 yesterday for 100 USD eqv - runs like new.

Is it possible to install LED lights on it?


brgds from Oslo


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the engine has a charge coil fitted, yes you can.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> If the engine has a charge coil fitted, yes you can.


Thx for yr reply. If only i knew. Only thing i can see is a pink wire coming out of the engine. Would that mean that a stator is installed?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if you need parts , let me know.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Post a pic of it and maybe a member can identify that pink wire.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Thx i may just do that, but hope i dont need too many spare parts 😄

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Post a pic of it and maybe a member can identify that pink wire.


Here is a pic of the pink wire. It is below the gas tank.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

adegrno said:


> Here is a pic of the pink wire. It is below the gas tank.


Bingo....! That's the one....!

I will try to give a detailed description of the LED light installation over the weekend........


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Well thank you YSHSfan.

Today I have removed the old shear pins and will install new ones to be on the safe side. Filled her up with new 5w30 as well and checked the auger gear oil. With some good LED lights she will be ready for winter soon 

And by the way thread starter: I did not mean to 'steal' your thread, sorry for that if you think I did.

Edit: I measured the pink wire to deliver approx 14.2 AC V.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello again, 

the bridge rectifier that i need to install needs two wires from the snowblower on the AC posts, one is the pink but which wire is the other? Any suggestion?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The other wire is a "ground". You can either run a wire from a bolt on the engine (better in my opinion), or the other option is run a ground wire from the handles or the dash.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> The other wire is a "ground". You can either run a wire from a bolt on the engine (better in my opinion), or the other option is run a ground wire from the handles or the dash.


Thx YSHSfan - i see there is a ground wire from a bolt on the engine to the on off switch - could i hook into that one?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, you can, or put an eyelet terminal to the ground wire you are using, remove that bolt and install both ground wires to the same bolt (this is what I would do).


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Great, connected all the wires (temporary connections) and tested it - it works!

Thx for all help!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

adegrno said:


> Great, connected all the wires (temporary connections) and tested it - it works!
> 
> Thx for all help!


Glad to see that you got it working...! :blowerhug:


----------

